# Sanding/Plowing Sub Needed Central CT



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

Looking for plowing/sanding sub for commercial lot in Hartford. Also have resi accounts available in central ct. Call 860-three-zero-6-0454.


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

MarineSniper;1306791 said:


> Looking for plowing/sanding sub for commercial lot in Hartford. Also have resi accounts available in central ct. Call 860-three-zero-6-0454.


Vinny, Wayne and I are interested in your accounts. Please send me an email or give me a call.

Thanks, Chris.

Cell. 860-250-5229
Email. [email protected]


----------

